# auto-disconnect couplers



## edgreeson65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm new to trains and i was wondering if there was a device that would connect/disconnect the couplers between the cars or do you need to do this manually?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

edgreeson65 said:


> I'm new to trains and i was wondering if there was a device that would connect/disconnect the couplers between the cars or do you need to do this manually?


What scale?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For O-gauge, and now a limited number of HO-gauge, there are electrocouplers available for command equipment.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

There are many ways to uncouple couplers in HO.


----------



## edgreeson65 (Aug 17, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> For O-gauge, and now a limited number of HO-gauge, there are electrocouplers available for command equipment.





big ed said:


> What scale?


HO



Southern said:


> There are many ways to uncouple couplers in HO.


Which are ............


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I just let my grand kids run them. They do a pretty good job of uncoupling everything.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hobby knives work magnets inbedded in-between the track is what I use


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Kadee makes magnets that will automatically uncouple cars when you stop over them. They need to be a metallic type coupler also. Kadee 308 fits under the rails and I think it's the 322 that fits between the rails. There is plenty of talk and videos about using them so just search out Kadee


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Kadee brand is likely the most popular line of couplers for HO trains. 
There are several other brands but most work with Kadee.

A Kadee knuckle coupler looks very much like the one on railroad cars. It
has a 'brake hose' that hangs down similar to those on railroad cars. It it
metal tho and when it passes over a magnet under the track it swings to
one side. That motion uncouples the cars. 

Kadee also makes electric uncouplers. You push a button when the
2 cars you wish to uncouple are OVER it's location below the track. An
electro magnet causes the 'hoses' to swing to one side and uncouple.

To couple the cars, you simply push them together.

Some trains come with a horn/hook type of coupler. However, many
modellers prefer to remove these and replace with the Kadee. It is
not a difficult chore.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The MTH HO locomotives have command controlled electrocouplers, or at least are available with them.


----------



## edgreeson65 (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks for the replies ..... more stuff to buy:eyes:


----------



## SvenilVecchio (Jan 19, 2013)

Exsist system Sergent coupler: http://www.sergentengineering.com/


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I thought the McHenry couplers were automatic. It's just that they uncouple when ya run trains of moderate length or longer which causes the coupler shank to flex.


----------

